# Nib / Tap Compatibility



## knotandburl (Jan 21, 2019)

Finally getting around to creating some custom fountain pens!!! I bought my taps and dies over a year ago but have been busy with other projects. 

I have been scouring the web looking for Jowo #6 nib + housing sets to fit with the M7.4 - .5 tap I purchased. I have found a few suppliers but want something a little different than the standard gold / silver nib. 

I found the Goulet Pen Co. website and they have the Edison #6 Steel Nib Unit in black, which I really like the look of. 

My question is are the threads on this the same as a Jowo #6 unit?


----------



## bmachin (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes. The Edison nib is a Jowo.

Meisternibs has the black nib without the Edison logo case you missed it.

Bill


----------



## MikeinSC (Jan 22, 2019)

If it's a #6 JoWo nib, it's all the same thread. Anderson Pens, Edison, Goulet, Nemosine, Rosetta, etc all use #6 JoWo. Meisternibs is Edison, btw. It's there nib selling spot. Many manufacturers use the JoWo nibs such as the new Esterbrook Estie. 
A #6 Bock nib is not the same as a #6 JoWo. There isn't much available right now in the way of color options. Some recently available options are now no more and nib supplies coming out of Germany are getting tighter. Supply does seem to be catching up to recent demand.


----------



## knotandburl (Jan 22, 2019)

Thank you both for the responses! Will be placing an order today :good:


----------



## knotandburl (Jan 23, 2019)

*An Update from The Goulet Pen Company....????*

So I had emailed The Goulet Pen company prior to posting here in the forum... Here is the response I recieved!??! Now I'm a little confused. 

"Thanks for reaching out to us!

The Edison housing units are designed to specifically fit Edison pens, so they do not have the same threads as JoWo nib units. Unfortunately, we don't sell any full units that would fit inside a pen designed for a JoWo nib unit (only the nib itself). So sorry!

Please let me know if I can answer any further questions or help with anything else!"


----------



## More4dan (Jan 23, 2019)

knotandburl said:


> So I had emailed The Goulet Pen company prior to posting here in the forum... Here is the response I recieved!??! Now I'm a little confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





My guess from the wording is about the full front section and the threads that connect it to the pen body not necessarily the internal threads of the feed unit that attaches to the front section. Worth a follow up question to be sure. One can always just change the nib and use the black feed that came with the pen. 

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## bmachin (Jan 23, 2019)

Danny,

If you look at the Goulet website, photo of the Edison nib shows the nib, feed and nib housing. Obviously Edison does not want their branded nibs on home built pens so they change the threading on the housing.

As far as just swapping out the nib is concerned, it appears that the OP is wanting to built a kitless pen so he needs a housing that matches the tap that he has.

Hope this helps.

Bill

Nibs.com is another source for Jowo although they don't show the black nib on their site.


----------



## knotandburl (Jan 23, 2019)

bmachin said:


> Danny,
> 
> If you look at the Goulet website, photo of the Edison nib shows the nib, feed and nib housing. Obviously Edison does not want their branded nibs on home built pens so they change the threading on the housing.
> 
> ...



Correct I'm looking for the complete housing with threads to fit the M7.4 - .5 tap that I have, from what I've been told is the tap for Jowo #6 nibs. 

I'll keep looking and see what I can find as I can't spend the $160 that nibs.com is asking when they are available on other websites for $25 - $30.


----------



## MikeinSC (Jan 24, 2019)

Go to meisternibs.com and order a #6 JoWo nib. I order nibs all the time from Edison, it'll fit. If it doesn't fit, I'll buy it from you.


The staff at Goulet, at times, do not want to deal with any "homemade" pen makers. That is my experience when having asked questions in the past.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 24, 2019)

Nibs.com $160 nibs are 14k and 18k solid gold not gold plated steel. Thats the price difference. 
meisternibs.com  and FPnibs.com are the two most commonly used supplier of Jowo nibs.


----------



## Harley2001 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hope this helps Tap Size - Drill Hole - Compatability
M6.4x.5 - "C" - Schmidt Roller/Small Heritance/Small FP feeds
M8.4x.75 - "O" - Large FP feeds
M7.4x.5 - "J" - Meisternibs
M8.4x1 - "O" - Baron/Sedona/Navigator Front Ends
M8.5x1 - - Sierra Transmission
I have a list in my notebook that has these plus:

M8 x .75 - Cigar nib and finial


M8 x .5 - Cigar transmission

SAE 1/4 x 48 TPI can be a "good enough" repalacement for M6.4 x .5

M6.4 x .75 Jr Gent feed holder (measured but not tested)

M12 x .8 x 2.4 (triple start) El Grande,Chrurchill, etc cap threadsing

14mm tap drill bit 33/64
#6 Large Bock Nib feed  housing 7.9mm x.6 mm tap
#5 Small Bock Nib feed housing 6.4mm x .6 tap
threaded section that screws into body is 9mm x .75


----------



## dancerchris (Aug 13, 2021)

I use the California Air Tools 365C pressure pot (they rename 365CW when they sell it at Woodcraft).  It is a well made pot with all the right fittings on it (no need to buy $30-40 worth of parts to get working properly).  You can sometimes find it on Amazon for cheaper than you can buy it at Woodcraft ($250).  It is in my opinion best value for 5 gallon pressure pot.  Has a flat bottom too.  HF is junk.


----------



## Jans husband (Aug 14, 2021)

Wrong thread!!
This one is over 2 years old and an entirely different topic!!
Mike


----------



## dancerchris (Aug 14, 2021)

Doh!  Didn't see that...


----------

